# Determining the age of a Hellmann's Blue Ribbon Bottle



## nateFL (Aug 1, 2013)

First off, this is my first post on this site.  I'm just getting into bottle hunting and am looking for a good place to find out from others the feedback of some of my finds.  I will appreciate any assistance I can find.

 Where can I find out about what age a couple of Hellmann's Blue Ribbon bottles I recently found are?  I've been searching around online with no luck yet.  The location I am searching has given up everything from bottles from the 1800's to soda bottles from the 1950's and beer bottles from the 1970's.


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum nateFL. Really need pics for any one to help. Read the how to forum it really helps a lot.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 2, 2013)

Hello Nate,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. Wouldn't these be jars? We are talking mayonnaise, yes? They'd be this side of 1912... Make a Hellman's face.


----------

